# Segmented turning wedgie templates



## mickt014 (26 Jun 2019)

Hi, would like to try my hand at segmented turning and was going to make a wedgie sled. I have searched and not found anywhere that makes the templates here in the UK. Was hoping someone might have come across someone or company that does. Postage from US is quite steep.
Many Thanks :?


----------



## BertD (27 Jun 2019)

I used a drafters square. 60/30/90 to set my wedgie sled. Very inexpensive plastic drafting tool and accurate. Great for 6 and 12 segment projects. A 45/45/90 drafters square makes setting for 8 segment wedges easy a size well. It got me started and then I found someone with a hobby CNC router and we cut a set of wedge templates for a range of wedge angles. Good luck.


----------



## Toonie (27 Jun 2019)

Keith Barrow sells everything that you might need on his site.
http://www.woodturningat54a.com/index.asp

Regards Toonie


----------



## mickt014 (27 Jun 2019)

Thanks for the info, got a set ordered, now to make a sled.

Cheers


----------



## Phil Pascoe (27 Jun 2019)

https://www.blocklayer.com/woodturning-segmentseng.aspx

you might find this useful if you've not seen it before.


----------

